# RCI fee changes as per 7/1 both weeks and points.



## Cyberc (Jun 2, 2018)

Yet another round of fees to be increased by RCI. 

*RCI® Weeks Fees United States effective July 1, 2018*
The following information details the various fees that are associated with your membership benefits, and shows if the fee is lower online, compared to booking with an RCI Vacation Guide over the phone.

Exchange Vacations  
  USD
Exchange Fee - RCI Cruise (Deposit Trading Power of 7) $149
Managing your Deposits

USD
Deposit Extension - 1 Month      $44
Deposit Extension - 3 Months     $84
Deposit Extension - 6 Months    $114
Deposit Extension - 12 Months  $134
Combine Deposit Fee  - 12 Month expiration   $134
Combine Deposit Fee  - 24 Month expiration.  $184
Managing your Exchange Vacations  USD
Guest Certificate   $84
RCI fees are subject to change at RCI's sole discretion. For complete details of RCI® subscribing 



*RCI® Points Fees United States effective July 1, 2018*
As an RCI Points Subscribing Member, you have access to many member-only benefits! The following information details the various fees that are associated with your membership benefits, and shows if the fee is lower online, compared to if you book via an RCI Guide.

Usually on an annual basis, you will also pay a maintenance fee, which is used toward the operation and upkeep of the resort at which you own. This is not a fee which is collected by RCI - you pay your resort directly.



*Exchange Vacations * *USD (Call Center/RCI.com)*
RCI Points Reservation 14 nights + $288
RCI Points Reservation: 7+ Nights  $209
RCI Points Reservation 6 nights      $199
RCI Points Reservation: 5 Nights.   $179
RCI Points Reservation 4 nights      $139
RCI Points Reservation: 3 Nights    $109
RCI Points Reservation 2 nights       $79
RCI Points Reservation: 1 Nights      $59
Cruise Exchange - 20,000 Points    $149
*Managing Your Points* *USD*
Points for Deposit Fee.                    $49
*Miscellaneous Fees* *USD*
Guest Certificates                           $84


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 2, 2018)

Incredible... this just brings me one step closer to quitting RCI.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 2, 2018)

At least they didn’t jack up the regular exchange fee as it seems to remain the same. At least for 1 week / 7 days.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks to me like all RCI Points Exchange fees are going up $10. Points for deposit fee I believe is currently $26...going up to $49. Just ridiculous...


----------



## LMD (Jun 2, 2018)

I have been an RCI member for nearly 20 years. This will be my last year. Not only do the fees keep going up but it is harder and harder to get a decent exchange. They have served me well. Lots of memorable vacations over the years.


----------



## klpca (Jun 2, 2018)

They are their own worst enemy here. Keep raising fees without improving the user experience, causing people to stop using/depositing with them, which causes trades to get harder - it's a vicious circle. Exchanging is a crapshoot with any company but at least Interval has kept their fees lower (although they are inching closer to RCI levels). Interval has eplus which I add to every trade as cheap insurance, and their platinum levels add actual value which I definitely didn't find with RCI.

I am out of RCI after our tradewinds trip this fall. I just let 6 tpu's expire in May and I will lose another 5 in the fall but it wasn't enough to use for a trade that worked for us, and it was too small of a number to pay to combine.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 2, 2018)

I have been an RCI member since 1984.  My plan has been to let my membership expire in June next year.  I randomly get surveys from RCI.  "Would you recommend RCI?"  On a scale of 1-10.  Asks why I chose my answer of 1.   My answer is always because of the ever-escalating and additional fees.  $84 for a guest certificate is more than the exchange fee once was.  This is a major "junk" fee.

I have no more deposits or points to use up, just exchanges that I have previously made that will be used up before the expiration.  I have always benefited greatly as an RCI user; however, I doubt the "average" user works the system the way that I have for 34 years.  I could be wrong.    All things change.  I'm looking forward to a different way of vacationing after I leave RCI.  It's been a "way of life" for a long time, but I see other opportunities out there that I would like to try and experience.  I've read of Tuggers before me making this decision and none of them seem to have regretted it.

This latest round of increases supports one of my main reasons for letting my membership drop.  I see it as an opportunity to explore new things.

Bye, RCI.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 2, 2018)

My membership expires in 2020 and I will not renew either unless something changes drastically to benefit BOTH members and investors (yes I’m also a shareholder).


----------



## Carol C (Jun 2, 2018)

RCI = Raising Charges Incessantly


----------



## fso001 (Jun 2, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> I have been an RCI member since 1984.  My plan has been to let my membership expire in June next year.  I randomly get surveys from RCI.  "Would you recommend RCI?"  On a scale of 1-10.  Asks why I chose my answer of 1.   My answer is always because of the ever-escalating and additional fees.  $84 for a guest certificate is more than the exchange fee once was.  This is a major "junk" fee.
> 
> I have no more deposits or points to use up, just exchanges that I have previously made that will be used up before the expiration.  I have always benefited greatly as an RCI user; however, I doubt the "average" user works the system the way that I have for 34 years.  I could be wrong.    All things change.  I'm looking forward to a different way of vacationing after I leave RCI.  It's been a "way of life" for a long time, but I see other opportunities out there that I would like to try and experience.  I've read of Tuggers before me making this decision and none of them seem to have regretted it.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what I can do with 3 exchange value. Most resorts you need 4 minimum to go to all inclusive resorts. Is there a market for these?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2018)

My RCI membership expires this month, and I will not be renewing. My Grand Pacific week exchanges well internally through GPX, and WorldMark is in a class by itself. I haven’t needed or used RCI in a long time. I still laugh at the double-entendre meaning of their slogan: “Your vacation means the world - to us!” I’ll just bet it does!

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2018)

I have not belonged to RCI in years and survived. I simply use the weeks I own and rent other places I want to go! Once in a while, but rarely, I use a small independent exchange company for a trade.  What a concept!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2018)

Unbelievable 
They intend to run this TPU ship into the ground.  

Funny thing is that they waived the RCI exchange fee for us DVC members if we give them our points so it seems they are going after the good stuff but most DVC members use points brokers instead.  

I wonder if they are doing any sort of thing or thinking of doing it with the other big mini systems.  Maybe this is a coming trend.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Jun 3, 2018)

I stopped depositing my weeks with them and am trying to use up my last TPUs.  BUT....I will keep my membership with them because I find the best value with them comes in the form of Extra Vacations, for the region I live in (New England).   I struggle to use TPUs when the EVs are much more cost effective.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2018)

mdurette said:


> I stopped depositing my weeks with them and am trying to use up my last TPUs.  BUT....I will keep my membership with them because I find the best value with them comes in the form of Extra Vacations, for the region I live in (New England).   I struggle to use TPUs when the EVs are much more cost effective.



True but since so many of the developers have free portal RCI memberships now, you can just use the free ones for the same perks or even better since you can book nightly units thru some of them like DVC and HGVC ala RCI points style. 
Nightly discounts available. 
I haven’t tried it yet but I know it’s out there.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 3, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I have not belonged to RCI in years and survived. I simply use the weeks I own and rent other places I want to go! Once in a while, but rarely, I use a small independent exchange company for a trade.  What a concept!



Probably the smaller the trading company,  the fewer options (and potentially lower quality). How do you overcome that problem?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Probably the smaller the trading company,  the fewer options (and potentially lower quality). How do you overcome that problem?



Even the smaller companies like SFX, DAE, Trading places/VRIexchange and platinum interchange all have free accounts. 

Just join up and watch for their rentals. 
I have snagged cheaper than RCI and II last minute stuff from both DAE and SFX for $100 or less if you can check in that day or in a day or two. 

Further out the last minute rentals are sometimes comparable to what you get in the big 2 but trading places has some inventory at $297 that is a few months out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 3, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Probably the smaller the trading company,  the fewer options (and potentially lower quality). How do you overcome that problem?



Yes, less options for sure. But because I hardly ever trade- when I do I have low expectations to start with. I never trade my 2 fixed weeks and only consider trading the 1 floater which is always different each year and preassigned by the resort like 20 years out so I always know when it will be. But we almost always use our floater now that our son is an adult as we like the off seasons at our home resort. The thing is, if worse comes to worse and we don't see anything we would want on the small exchange company websites (of which I only have the free memberships so it is really limited),we just use the floater we own. I never deposit the floater first- which a couple of them allow. If I find what I might like, I  then call and give them my week for the exchange. 

If we can't use our floater or fixed weeks- which has never happened thankfully- I would try to rent them out or trade/swap with another owner maybe (through the resorts' owners intranet or Facebook page or TUG)- but I take out travelers/cancellation insurance every year to cover the maintenance fees just in case.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 3, 2018)

chriskre said:


> Even the smaller companies like SFX, DAE, Trading places/VRIexchange and platinum interchange all have free accounts.
> 
> Just join up and watch for their rentals.
> I have snagged cheaper than RCI and II last minute stuff from both DAE and SFX for $100 or less if you can check in that day or in a day or two.
> ...


I have just bought all of my weeks so my exchange experience is zero at this moment. I will soon have access to both RCI and II, corporate accounts. Because one will be through HGVC and the other one Vistana and both have their internal trading, i do not feel that the exchange companies add a lot of value after paying all the exchange fees. I would personally rather trade directly with other owners of high end resorts in order to avoid the fee.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 3, 2018)

I joined RCI some 25 years ago and had success using them for Exchanges for a number of years but when it became apparent that there was no end to their price increases I dropped my Membership and changed my TS operation to one of owning and using six Fixed Week/Fixed Unit Weeks in places I enjoyed returning to every year. 

George


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> I have just bought all of my weeks so my exchange experience is zero at this moment. I will soon have access to both RCI and II, corporate accounts. Because one will be through HGVC and the other one Vistana and both have their internal trading, i do not feel that the exchange companies add a lot of value after paying all the exchange fees. I would personally rather trade directly with other owners of high end resorts in order to avoid the fee.



Well that plan is difficult and requires trust and a lot of work.  

I am not saying it’s impossible as I have traded with a few TUGgers right here that I met, but you don’t always agree on what is equitable.   

HGVC thru the RCI portal sees all points and weeks inventory so you are covered there with the free account.  Not sure if Starwood since I don’t own there but I do see some of their inventory in both systems although things are bound to change now that Marriott swallowed up both Starwood and Interval international.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckytimer (Jun 4, 2018)

Only reaffirms my Love/Hate relationship with RCI.  More Hate than Love these days.  There is NO WAY, they can justify increasing their rates at every chance they get.  Glitchy website, no added values for the rate hike, keep asking them to add a "wheelchair accessible" filter.  NOTHING!!


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 4, 2018)

I will keep using RCI.... I only have Grandview at Las Vegas and I don't think it trades in other companies....  when you look at everything else I guess its life.....  when was the last time you got a NEW car for less then the last time you bought it???  how about postage stamps.... I am not trying to start a fight here...  and everyone has the right to NOT use RCI....  but I will continue in doing so    I have never had problems getting trades through them and actually even after paying the MF's and RCI fees its still ALOT cheaper to do it this way.....      just my 2 cents worth....   Dave....   I LOVE Time Sharing!!!


----------



## silentg (Jun 4, 2018)

We still use RCI. But a lot less. We try to do direct exchanges with TUG members. We have been successful so far.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Jun 4, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> I will keep using RCI.... I only have Grandview at Las Vegas and I don't think it trades in other companies....  when you look at everything else I guess its life.....  when was the last time you got a NEW car for less then the last time you bought it???  how about postage stamps.... I am not trying to start a fight here...  and everyone has the right to NOT use RCI....  but I will continue in doing so    I have never had problems getting trades through them and actually even after paying the MF's and RCI fees its still ALOT cheaper to do it this way.....      just my 2 cents worth....   Dave....   I LOVE Time Sharing!!!



Happy to hear RCI works for you. I have one timeshare that I love that is only part of RCI so I will probably stay a member reluctantly.  

I am trying to see if I can get RCI to work better for me.

I am putting ogs far far in advance. I also will try using for last minute as that is where the deals are.  Recently I was able to go to Disney for 10 tpu’s.


----------



## krj9999 (Jun 4, 2018)

I see they split out "combine deposit" into both a 12 and 24 month expiration option.  Which means a large increase from the original 24 month option that was done away with previously (or the recent 24 month promotion).

Just really hard on the Weeks side to get much value these days with the sky high TPUs needed at certain resorts and additional resort fees being added (not to mention 1 in 4 rules).  I shouldn't have to exchange 3 prime weeks to have sufficient TPUs to make 1 exchange.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 4, 2018)

Most of my RCI use has been on the Points side. 

I started this timesharing journey about 20 years ago with Fairfield (now Club Wyndham) points. I saw RCI Points as an opportunity to have the flexibility I enjoyed with Wyndham points in locations where Wyndham had no resorts. 

The only thing I've ever deposited to RCI Weeks is my triennial contract at Massanutten (which, incidentally, was acquired solely to use for Points For Deposit, which I can no longer do. Oh well.) I have, however, enjoyed the bonus TPUs from paying the Massanutten MFs early. But since RCI has changed the fees and length of time for combining, that is no longer as appealing to me. In 2020 I will begin using my triennial week... I visit Massanutten every year anyway, usually via RCI extra vacation sales. 

Until now, most of RCI's rule changes and fee increases have affected Weeks moreso than Points, therefore have had only minimal impact on my RCI use. RCI Points has served me well over the years... and, unless I'm able to unload the points contracts I have, I may be stuck for a while.

I know I can remove my weeks from RCI Points, but I don't have a use for the underlying weeks. So... this is just one more example of why it's better to buy what you want to use. Things change... lesson learned.

Reflecting on the current increases, $10 isn't that horrendous, but added to the other changes, and knowing the fees will likely continue at a rapid pace, my future relationship with RCI looks pretty bleak.

Now I just need to find a way out.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 4, 2018)

Panina said:


> Happy to hear RCI works for you. I have one timeshare that I love that is only part of RCI so I will probably stay a member reluctantly.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can get RCI to work better for me.
> 
> I am putting ogs far far in advance. I also will try using for last minute as that is where the deals are.  Recently I was able to go to Disney for 10 tpu’s.


I hope you figure out a way to make it work.... I have points and after ALOT of reading and studying I have been able to make RCI work for me.... I also could not have done it without TUG.... I like many love to play the game but now we are more content going to Hilton Head Island, but in a few years I will be strategizing for another Bonnet Creek trip for Disney...... Dave


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 4, 2018)

I get a free RCI weeks account through my Wyndham unit. I dump my TPU generators in there and keep that account ONLY for trusted family and friends that want timeshare exchanges. I just give them the password and let them book themselves. I use II for my own exchanges. If it wasn’t for the fact that I get the account free, I would have to seriously consider closing that account. The fees are just too high now.


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2018)

also love/hate RCI.  I have traded 5X into DVC and also to Smuggs, Banff, Marco Island, and Bermuda. Plus other random trades into HGVC, etc. I am nervous to put a HHI 4th of July beach week with SFX, or DAE, with no guarantee of what I'll get. I don't want to rent my HHI as it is too much hassle. So, RCI is good for us as we have sunk costs in our summer beach week (bought resale--but in 2006 when prices were higher). I don't want to give it away, but we are unlikely to ever use it again as kids are grown. Certainly not the most cost-effective, but allows us to get decent value out of it. That value is diminishing as RCI costs creep up. Membership, trade fee, and now extending RCI points fees add up. But still less (even with DVC fee) than DVC maintenance fee.


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> I have points and after ALOT of reading and studying I have been able to make RCI work for me.... I also could not have done it without TUG.


THIS!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 5, 2018)

elaine said:


> also love/hate RCI.  I have traded 5X into DVC and also to Smuggs, Banff, Marco Island, and Bermuda. Plus other random trades into HGVC, etc. I am nervous to put a HHI 4th of July beach week with SFX, or DAE, with no guarantee of what I'll get. I don't want to rent my HHI as it is too much hassle. So, RCI is good for us as we have sunk costs in our summer beach week (bought resale--but in 2006 when prices were higher). I don't want to give it away, but we are unlikely to ever use it again as kids are grown. Certainly not the most cost-effective, but allows us to get decent value out of it. That value is diminishing as RCI costs creep up. Membership, trade fee, and now extending RCI points fees add up. But still less (even with DVC fee) than DVC maintenance fee.




I though with DAE you could search for availability first without depositing. Did that change now with the RCI takeover?


----------



## silentg (Jun 6, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> I get a free RCI weeks account through my Wyndham unit. I dump my TPU generators in there and keep that account ONLY for trusted family and friends that want timeshare exchanges. I just give them the password and let them book themselves. I use II for my own exchanges. If it wasn’t for the fact that I get the account free, I would have to seriously consider closing that account. The fees are just too high now.


You still pay it’s taken with your maintenance fee, but if you choose not to belong to RCI the maintenance fee would still be the same.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 6, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I though with DAE you could search for availability first without depositing. Did that change now with the RCI takeover?



After RCI took over DAE the searches have brought back zero.  And sadly I mean that literally not figuratively.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 6, 2018)

My points account has become all but worthless.  I unfortunately have a high $-to-point ratio, so the only way I have been able to make points work for me is to grab the last-minute deals that were supposed to be available on weeks units; i.e., weeks units at 45 days or less were supposed to go for something like 7,500 points.  Well that window has become smaller and smaller over the years to the point where it was down to under 2 weeks to get the deal.  But now, even last-minute availability for as late as a few DAYS is only offered at full points value.  For example, a weeks unit I saw today for check-in on June 9 was up for 42,000 points.  The same unit could be had in weeks for 15 TPU.  My $-per-TPU cost is much better.  My points commitment has one more year to run and then I'm going to either give away that unit or let it convert back to a weeks unit.  I get shaved on the points anyway (costs me 10k more points to trade back in to the same unit as I get in my allotment).


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 6, 2018)

Exchanges up $9......so my week on the strip in Las Vegas just went from $410 to $419.....I think I'll keep it !   The exchange fee was greater than the "cost" of the week (#TPU  x   Cost TPU)...but still a great deal.

So far, this continues to be MUCH cheaper than trying to rent 1 and 2 bedrooms condos anywhere I go.


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 6, 2018)

My RCI membership expires in a few months and I won't be renewing.  I've only made two exchanges in the almost five years I've been a member.  When I initially joined, it was to gain access to HGVC resorts and DVC resorts.  I never did trade into DVC since they don't deposit anything bigger than one bedroom units anymore and HGVC trades now include an incremental junk fees on exchanges.  There's just no value to be had from RCI in my personal situation.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 7, 2018)

For those who care... this is the email response I received from RCI after sharing my opinion (using the feedback tab on their website) about rapidly increasing fees. The part in bold made me laugh out loud... I'm not buying it. Fee increases of some sort have occurred 3-4 times (or more) in just the past 2 years. And then there are the special resort fees some resorts charge ONLY for RCI exchanges. 

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail. 

We understand any change in pricing can be a sensitive issue. *RCI is dedicated to providing members with the highest quality of service possible*, but this does come with a cost.*  Please be assured that we make every effort to limit fee changes and only implement them after careful consideration.* 

In order to continue to provide the quality services our members expect, fee adjustments have been made to some RCI services.  However, discounted multiple-year renewal options continue to be available, and special renewal rates as well as other discounts may be offered from time to time.  Please be sure to check the "My Offers" section of your online account for any current specials.

Thank you for choosing RCI. ​


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 28, 2018)

Used RCI a lot over the past 5-6 years. Mainly because they have needed locations that others didn't, the TPU system used to be fair, and the exchange fees were once reasonable.

All that has changed, except they still have a lock on some locations that others don't offer.  Will trade into those for 2019, then probably quit them.

One example - units that used to go for 16 TPUs in a non-prime season when we travel were jacked up to 25. We need 2-4 of these for a trip we're stringing together. Sick.

Availability also seems quite a bit lower, as I've perused their offerings regularly for years, and can tell.

The combine TPU fee is a total rip off. I earned and paid for those TPUs, why should we have to pay again just to add them up with a plus sign when the same number sits in our pool as separate groups of smaller TPUs? This is utterly ridiculous.

Wake up RCI. Your days are numbered.


----------



## klpca (Jun 28, 2018)

vikingsholm said:


> Used RCI a lot over the past 5-6 years. Mainly because they have needed locations that others didn't, the TPU system used to be fair, and the exchange fees were once reasonable.
> 
> All that has changed, except they still have a lock on some locations that others don't offer.  Will trade into those for 2019, then probably quit them.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. It is starting to feel like a death spiral. As recently as 2013 the exchange fee was $139. Over a 70% increase in 5 years with no associated increase in benefits or level of service. There are other choices.

I used to give them our Carlsbad Seapointe week 32 regularly. It wasn't the best trader, but when I received 50 tpu's it was good enough. It surely was a nice unit for them to have in exchange inventory. Then they cut it to 36 (are you kidding me?) and messed around with the combine fee (which is truly bs) and I stopped. I am sure that I'm not the only one actively looking into alternate choices even though they have increased the tpu's again - up to 42. I haven't made a deposit of any of our units in over three years and will close my account as soon as we take our final trip later this year.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 28, 2018)

klpca said:


> Totally agree. It is starting to feel like a death spiral. As recently as 2013 the exchange fee was $139. Over a 70% increase in 5 years with no associated increase in benefits or level of service. There are other choices.
> 
> I used to give them our Carlsbad Seapointe week 32 regularly. It wasn't the best trader, but when I received 50 tpu's it was good enough. It surely was a nice unit for them to have in exchange inventory. Then they cut it to 36 (are you kidding me?) and messed around with the combine fee (which is truly bs) and I stopped. I am sure that I'm not the only one actively looking into alternate choices even though they have increased the tpu's again - up to 42. I haven't made a deposit of any of our units in over three years and will close my account as soon as we take our final trip later this year.



Wow  when you run the actual numbers that is horrific.  I would think inflation in that time was well below 10%.  Does anyone have Wyndham timeshare sales numbers?  Are they going down?  I could see these increases as they figure they have a captive audience and new suckers...I mean buyers... aren't as plentiful.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2018)

I wish more people would use the small independents like Trading Places if they have fixed weeks. It would make it so much better for the rest of us as there would be more inventory.


----------



## Panina (Jun 29, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I wish more people would use the small independents like Trading Places if they have fixed weeks. It would make it so much better for the rest of us as there would be more inventory.


By next spring all my rci tpus weeks I traded for will be used.  I have one Resort still only affiliated with RCI so hopefully in Trading Spaces it can trade if I need to.  

Bye bye RCI, whereas I can see some of your good attributes you are not for me. Now I remember all the reasons I left you years ago.


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 29, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I wish more people would use the small independents like Trading Places if they have fixed weeks. It would make it so much better for the rest of us as there would be more inventory.


Trading Places is probably my favorite of the independents, but I can't recall - did II buy them in the past few years but keep them separate?

The one drawback I have with them is their upgrade fee to get a bigger bedroom unit, even only one room bigger, is pretty steep if I recall. Haven't used them for a few years though, after more regular use previously.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2018)

vikingsholm said:


> Trading Places is probably my favorite of the independents, but I can't recall - did II buy them in the past few years but keep them separate?
> 
> The one drawback I have with them is their upgrade fee to get a bigger bedroom unit, even only one room bigger, is pretty steep if I recall. Haven't used them for a few years though, after more regular use previously.



They merged with VRI or something like that.

I agree about the upgrade fees. I was mad when I had to pay $50 more- giving them a 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom. True- it was technically a white week (Oct 22 in VT-Smuggs) for a so called red week on Cape Cod at Yarmouth (the weeks after Labor Day). But you can't compare the unit I gave up for the one I am getting.


----------



## silentg (Jun 29, 2018)

fso001 said:


> I was wondering what I can do with 3 exchange value. Most resorts you need 4 minimum to go to all inclusive resorts. Is there a market for these?
> Thanks,
> Steve


They have some check the Deals tab on a search, lots of 3 coming up. RCI also gave me $60.00 reduced exchange fee! Says it will be available until September.  
Silentg


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 30, 2018)

I got the $60 exchange discount too. I asked via chat how I qualified for it and got a BS answer that didn't even apply to me. Then I asked why I didn't get the discount on the exchange I had done literally a few minutes earlier. Again I got a nonsense answer but when I pushed the rep gave me it to shut me up because one part of the nonsense answer was that the discount is for ONE exchange and not a discount that applies to ALL exchanges done prior to the September deadline - which the 'offer' didn't seem to specify.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 24, 2018)

From the website:

"Combine your deposit today and get one more year - that's a total of two years - for only $20 more! Offer expires 8/31/2018."

This tells me their fee increases are backfiring and people aren't combining deposits  --OR-- perhaps they raised the fee so we would be happy to get a limited time offer discount (which is still higher than the previous fee that extended for 2 years.)

Either way, No thanks!!


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone who gets into timesharing and doesn't grasp or expect that not only will their maintenance fees go up but so will the exchange company fees shouldn't have a timeshare. This is something we have no control over and isn't going to be changed because we don't like it. Exchange companies are a for profit business and like any business the prices are going to go up. Your choices are accept it or get out. And the hard reality is that they don't care if you leave.


----------



## spackler (Jul 25, 2018)

I wish more people who complain about RCI would use the TUG service. It’s completely free.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 25, 2018)

spackler said:


> I wish more people who complain about RCI would use the TUG service. It’s completely free.



It's probably due to limited supply (I think currently only 61 exchange ads listed).
It's also (IMO) a bit cumbersome if you have multiple properties that you're willing to exchange for something specific/hard to get.

For example, let's say I'm willing to trade any 1 week 1 BR unit in the HGVC system for something.  I'd have to open/list like 35 separate ads (one for each possible HGVC resort/location), because that's how you search the Exchange (you look for what you want, not what you can trade).

If folks complain about SFX and its limited supply of things, unfortunately the TUG marketplace is (IMO) even more limited.  But that's not the fault of the TUG, it's just the nature of the beast.

That being said:
I think with some possible enhancements *maybe* it would get more traffic.
I was able to do a direct exchange with another TUGGer, but that was not via the TUG marketplace.  Basically posted on the forum, and someone reached out to me.  Although I suppose I could've posted on the other forum (Marriott)  and said:  I am looking for BLAH, will trade anything in HGVC for it.


----------

